# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Международный конкурс детского рисунка &

## ann222

СТАРТОВАЛ VI МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ КОНКУРС ДЕТСКОГО РИСУНКА НА ЛУЧШУЮ ОТКРЫТКУ «АРТ ГОРОД»!!! :Ok:  :Aga: 
http://vkontakte.ru/club3611058
http://www.artcitiez.com./index.php?id=692
ХОЧЕШЬ СТАТЬ ЛАУРЕАТОМ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЙ ПРЕМИИ? 
ПРИЗ ЗА 1 МЕСТО СОСТАВЛЯЕТ 60 ТЫСЯЧ РУБЛЕЙ, ЗА 2 И 3 МЕСТА - ПО 30 ТЫСЯЧ РУБЛЕЙ!  :Vah: 
ПРИМИ УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ И ПОЛУЧИ МИРОВУЮ ИЗВЕСТНОСТЬ! ЛУЧШИЕ РАБОТЫ УЧАСТНИКОВ ВЫСТАВЛЯЮТСЯ В 70 СТРАНАХ МИРА И ПУБЛИКУЮТСЯ ВО ВСЕРОССИЙСКОМ ЖУРНАЛЕ "АРТ-ГОРОД"! 
ДЕРЗАЙ И ПОБЕЖДАЙ!!!
 МЫ ЖДЕМ ТВОИХ РИСУНКОВ. :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

*ann222*,
Для начала было бы не плохо представиться. Наш форум не рекламная площадка, а место ОБЩЕНИЯ. 
И второе- в сети интернет считается ДУРНЫМ тоном писать заглавными буквами. Это означает, что вы КРИЧИТЕ. В правилах форума четко это отмечено. :smile:

----------


## Milahca

Приходит к нам положение по этому конкурсу. Но только там условия орг взнос на каждого участника 300 рублей. Наша школа в таких конкурсах учавствовать не может. Большенство учеников на коррекционном обучении. Родители за них не заплатят , а у школы денег нет.

----------

